# Combat humidor



## ShutUpCarl (Mar 23, 2015)

I have been turning NVG cases into humidors lately. Id like to donate one to send out to my brothers and sisters in the Military services. Where do i send it?

Thanks


----------



## ShutUpCarl (Mar 23, 2015)

Having problems with second pic. Ill get it up here soon


----------



## ShutUpCarl (Mar 23, 2015)

Inside shot. Obviously we will minus the weapon and whiskey. &#128547;


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

get in touch with Rock31 he can help you out me thinks.


----------



## Copnkilt (Aug 8, 2012)

ShutUpCarl I am interested in one of these, can you give me some info on them, price, etc, how to get my hands on a few......


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

ShutUpCarl said:


> View attachment 52241
> 
> 
> Inside shot. Obviously we will minus the weapon and whiskey. &#128547;


Ah yes, a few of my favorite things:
Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms.


----------



## ShutUpCarl (Mar 23, 2015)

Copnkilt said:


> ShutUpCarl I am interested in one of these, can you give me some info on them, price, etc, how to get my hands on a few......


Hello, thanks for your interest. To tell you the truth I have never thought of a price. It all came about with a sick day and too much cold medicine (with 10% alcohol) and a garage full of tools. Id love to custom make one for someone. Tell me what you would like to put into it and we can come to agreeable terms.


----------



## ShutUpCarl (Mar 23, 2015)

Matt4370 said:


> get in touch with Rock31 he can help you out me thinks.


Thank you kindly!


----------



## ShutUpCarl (Mar 23, 2015)

Hermit said:


> Ah yes, a few of my favorite things:
> Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms.


ATF, they go together so well some of us have made a career out of them.


----------

